# Yay!



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

Man, if this loco and tender set is anywhere near as nice as it is pictured and described I will be wicked happy! 

LOL, I was getting it for $45 down to the last minute... Like my "1337" auction snipe bid of $88.88 to beat the other guys $88.01? I learned that on Neopets 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...em=380005434988&_trksid=p3984.cTODAY.m238.lVI

I also picked this up too, I am broke now 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...em=300206248761&_trksid=p3984.cTODAY.m238.lVI


----------



## alfalfa (Jan 11, 2008)

Great finds! 
You can't find prices like that where I shop.


----------



## ntrainlover (Nov 19, 2007)

Great find!


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

ntrainlover said:


> Great find!


We will find out about that when it arrives 

EDIT: He just told me my MO arrived and he is shipping tomorrow


----------



## ntrainlover (Nov 19, 2007)

sooner the better


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

ntrainlover said:


> sooner the better


Yep, too bad mail does not travel on Sundays 

So it should be here Monday or Tuesday... Then the Lionel tank car should be here any day, but it was shipped parcel post so it is probably somewhere in California right about now, hehehe :laugh:


----------



## ntrainlover (Nov 19, 2007)

Yah that sucks but I have been waiting for 5 WHOLE WEEKS FOR MY ORDER FROM INTERNET TRAINS!!!!!!!!


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

ntrainlover said:


> Yah that sucks but I have been waiting for 5 WHOLE WEEKS FOR MY ORDER FROM INTERNET TRAINS!!!!!!!!


WTH! 

That is crazy, I am sure I would be bald by the time it arrived if I ever had to wait that long for something


----------



## ntrainlover (Nov 19, 2007)

Yep Im getting really mad because I have still not recived it.


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

I hope these are in the mail today, but I have to sit through my two hour nutrition class before I can find out


----------



## ntrainlover (Nov 19, 2007)

IM still waiting for internettrains


----------



## alfalfa (Jan 11, 2008)

Thank god I have bad credit and can't order anything online to be mailed!


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

Well, I think I am done for shopping on eBay 

Here is the item discription... He failed to note the three "cracks/breaks" in the tender shell, actually he said there were none... Also, both pieces have been restored! 




> 2026 Steam Locomotive with its matching 6466WX whistle tender. Both pieces are in excellent condition with no cracks or breaks. The engine has both marker lights and steps on the cow catcher. Very clean and a great runner. Steel rimmed drivers, and no rust on the underneath of the engine. The tender has no cracks or breaks to the shell and 6466WX is rubber stamped on the bottom. Newly wired and track tested, loud clear whistle. Shipping will be according to zip code using the shipping calculator.


Give me a break... I am basically stuck with them since it is not worth it to ship it back... Should I confront him and let him know how I feel?

I mean, I picked all of this up as soon as I took it out of his packing... Look, you can see the old "Lionel Lines" imprint under the new coat of black paint...


----------



## alfalfa (Jan 11, 2008)

That sucks! 

I'd kick his ***!!!


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

**UPDATED**

Yea, I am working on what to say to him, I have this so far...



> I have a couple questions... I hope this does not come across like I am upset, but rather slightly let down... Did you know that these pieces were repainted? There is no hint of that in your listing... You can easily see where the original "Lionel Lines" logo was under the new paint on the tender... Also, you said that the "tender has no cracks or breaks to the shell"... I have found three in the little bit I have looked over the piece: one to the rim on the back of the coal pile (looks to have been re-glued), one on the left bottom rear corner, and then one screw hole is broken off... To me, originality is important, and when I see "excellent" in an auction I think of it being in excellent original condition, not restored... Unless you are willing to refund the full $100 and cover the shipping back to you (which I am not expecting you to do), I am not asking for a return here... Instead I am asking that in future auctions you let people know when an item has been repainted or restored...
> 
> Thank you very much, Theodore


Anything else I should add?


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

LOL, I am going to see if they actually run now hwell:

EDIT: Well, at least they work...


----------



## sptrains.com (Mar 18, 2008)

I'm glad to see that they run. I am SOOOO OVER Ebay


----------



## ntrainlover (Nov 19, 2007)

Im sorry man. I have never had that happen on ebay.


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

Well, I have three options...


Keep it (ha!)
Return it
Resell it
So I sent him a message, but I have not asked for a return yet... Probably reselling it will be the easiest route, but only time will tell...


----------



## tworail (Apr 13, 2006)

Dang, that sucks. I get the screwed every now and then like that.. I just chalk it up to experience and move on.

The worst was the LGB coach that seemed to have rodents living in it at some point... 

I have also been outright scammed by someone for more that $700 through eBay, along with a bunch of other innocent Marklin collectors. I got $200 back from Paypal..


----------



## ntrainlover (Nov 19, 2007)

wow!


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

tworail said:


> The worst was the LGB coach that seemed to have rodents living in it at some point...
> 
> I have also been outright scammed by someone for more that $700 through eBay, along with a bunch of other innocent Marklin collectors. I got $200 back from Paypal..


Yea, that really sucks man 

After thinking about it I am probably just going to suck it up and move on, like you said... I will look around for a tender shell, and then I will probably restore it the right way... It will look like I just brought it home from the store


----------



## ntrainlover (Nov 19, 2007)

Yep thats the cheapest option.

I HATE BYERS REMORSE!


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

ntrainlover said:


> Yep thats the cheapest option.
> 
> I HATE BYERS REMORSE!


Yea, cheap is good, actually it would be the same total cost as returning it 

I payed $85 for the set, then $15 for shipping, but then you need to add another $15 to ship it back to him, so that is a total cost of $115, but I would only get $85 back meaning I would loose $30 on the deal... Well, I can get a mint tender shell for $25 plus $5 shipping, so that works...


----------



## ntrainlover (Nov 19, 2007)

Glad you figured out a solution

EDIT:Have you recived a message answering back from Him?


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

Nope... I figure that I will give him one week, and if I do not hear from him I will leave negative feedback... He should definatly be on today though since he has a bunch of items ending tonight :eyes:


----------



## ntrainlover (Nov 19, 2007)

Post what he replies back, I would like to see his responce.


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

ntrainlover said:


> Post what he replies back, I would like to see his responce.


Pfft, if he actually replies back









I do not get it though... I looked at all of his feedback (before I bid) and they were all "item as described," etcetera, etcetera... And he has 807 positives and only 4 negatives in 6.5 years :dunno:


----------



## tworail (Apr 13, 2006)

I would walk. Posting negative feedback will likely result in him posting negative feedback for you as well and with the amount of feedback you have, you'll have a low positive feedback rating for quite some time. Hell, I didn't even post negative feedback to the guy who scammed me on the $700 set, cause I knew what would happen.

You got burned on the deal, that's the bottom line, which kinda sucks. When you get lemons, make some lemonade


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

tworail said:


> I would walk. Posting negative feedback will likely result in him posting negative feedback for you as well and with the amount of feedback you have, you'll have a low positive feedback rating for quite some time. Hell, I didn't even post negative feedback to the guy who scammed me on the $700 set, cause I knew what would happen.
> 
> You got burned on the deal, that's the bottom line, which kinda sucks. When you get lemons, make some lemonade


Yea, I was thinking of my feedback and possibly walking or maybe neutral... I just want to see what he says though


----------



## tworail (Apr 13, 2006)

Definitely wait for a response. If he is a good guy, he will apologize profusely and accept a return at his expense. That's what I would do in this situation 

When I was selling alot on Ebay I did as much as I could to help the buyers if things didn't work out, which did sometimes happen. I remember sending a Marklin Gauge 1 loco to Australia, which I thought I had packed very well - I'm a packing freak, always paranoid of breakage. 

When I sent it to the post office it was 200 grams over the limit for the budget mailing so I ended up coughing up another $40 (total: $80  ) to air ship the loco to Australia. When the guy got it, it was broken in 3 places. I was mortified when he told me that, but he didn't care - he was so happy I paid out the extra cash to have it shipped without going back to him. He glued the thing back together, no problem.


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

tworail said:


> Definitely wait for a response. If he is a good guy, he will apologize profusely and accept a return at his expense. That's what I would do in this situation


That is what I am hoping for, LOL... It is killing me though having it sit there and not be able to tinker with it


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

This is his response:



> Sorry that you are unhappy with the items. They did not appear to be repainted to me. If the tender shell has cracks and is unsatisfactory, I could send you another shell to replace it. I hope to try and make things right for you. Please let me know what we can work out. Thank you,
> Larry


Apparently this guy is blind or something :dunno:

I might as well take him up on this offer, what do I have to loose?


----------



## ntrainlover (Nov 19, 2007)

I was sure that it would not be a scam. Most people on ebay do not do that.


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

Well, though all his posts he has seemed like a nice guy... I am going to ask him if I am playing to ship mine back to him...



> Yes, I would like to have the one you have. Will get one out to you today. Thanks for your patience.
> Larry


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

I got the new tender today 






























It is a huge improvement over the old one and it has not been repainted... A couple of the screwholes are broken, but all the pieces are there so I can fix them by sliding a thinn brass tube over them to hold the plastic together... This should end up being a keeper for me


----------



## ntrainlover (Nov 19, 2007)

good! I'm very glad you ended up with what you wanted!


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

ntrainlover said:


> good! I'm very glad you ended up with what you wanted!


LOL, I have changed my mind again... I am going to part out the locomotive and keep the tender... I should be able to get around $70 in parts from it which actually works out pretty even... There are just too many flaws for my OCD to handle, I would have to end up buying a whole bunch of parts, probably doubling my costs hwell:


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

*Not a bad deal.*

Overall I think it wasn't a bad deal. I've seen 2026 engines and whistle tenders sell for $120 at a shop. A beat up 2026 on ebay sells for 30 to 35. When you mention whistle tender on ebay it's like adding chum in the water. That along was probably half your price in the bidding war. Plus you got satisfaction on the tender. A lot of bidders have been holding back lately. When you think something is cheep it escalates to the real price in the end.
I didn't bid against you LOL:laugh: Was there something wrong with the engine?


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

I have been waiting for you to reply to this thread T-Man, hahaha :laugh:

I do not know, but the whole engine is screwed up now, arrgg... I sold the front truck, the nickel plated wheels, and the drive rod set... Of course when I tried to re-wire the engine itself I messed up the e-unit with my solder gun 

I still have the shell if you are interested, when I have time I am going to make a couple of classified threads that you may be interested in... Do you have any spare trucks lying around, hint, hint? 

You are right, I am happy with the tender... I should keep that, as a representation of my stab at postwar Lionel trains, LOL


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

*OK*

So now you only have a partial engine? Welcome to the club.
I suggest on keeping the shell if you keep the engine.You will get your money out of e bay though. I like part lots, that way I get parts for more than one project and leftovers just start another. Both of those cabooses came as parts.

E units are tricky. One is split open ready for parts the other is from a 224. The drum broke and the armature fried.( yeah smoking!) I fixed it with a nail but I had to insulate the side from the drum. I used a piece of milk jug plastic but it was too thick and doesn't spin freely.I'm troubleshooting.hwell:
I do have parts but what fun is that?
I rewound the armature but that is another story
I did replace wires once and had to pull it apart .It had a short.

Used e units sell pretty good on ebay LOL :laugh:


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

T-Man said:


> So now you only have a partial engine? Welcome to the club.
> I suggest on keeping the shell if you keep the engine.


You do not understand, I can not keep the shell because it is not in perfect or near perfect condition, that is what started all of this :dunno:


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

I understand, I personally prefer original, no matter what condition.
Well ,you want to buy near perfect from ebay. Buy from TCA members only.They know how to rate condition, otherwise go local and SWYG.We all try to do the best we can with our budgets.The others are large volume sellers and may miss defections.

Oh the wife just said the Stanley cup was Dented!You probably know it anyway.

I was going to do a thread about shells and defects how about showing some pic's. I have some good and bad. Show the front and back. Then we can see how bad this shell is?


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

T-Man said:


> Well ,you want to buy near perfect from ebay. Buy from TCA members only.They know how to rate condition, otherwise go local and SWYG.


I have heard of the TCA, but never the SWYG, so what is it? Are you a member of either of these groups?



T-Man said:


> Oh the wife just said the Stanley cup was Dented!You probably know it anyway.


Hahaha, if I were a hockey player and won the cup I would probably skate it over to the keeper and tell him it needs to be fixed 

There are also a bunch of misspellings on the Stanley Cup, one guy even has his name crossed out with X's 



T-Man said:


> I was going to do a thread about shells and defects how about showing some pic's. I have some good and bad. Show the front and back. Then we can see how bad this shell is?


T-Man, you would think the shell is excellent probably... The cow catcher has been bent in a little, but both footsteps are still there and it is only really noticeable when looking at it from the bottom... Also, the drawbar guide broke on one end, but I used that super super glue to stick it back together and you can not even tell it was broken... I will get pictures up later today, maybe you will like it so much that you will buy it from me


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

*Tca*

This a big group of older gentleman mostly, who collect and preserve toy trains. Train Collector's of America I think. They have an annual show down in Penn. They should have a web site too. Every now and then you see a membership TCA number selling an item on ebay. The west coast has a similar organization but the name eludes me.I first started buying from a TCA member in Portsmouth years ago . I got a 41 Army switcher from him. No, I am not a member.

SWYG is short for an old computer term WYSIWYG What you see is what you get.

One good thing about this hobby is that I am in no hurry to buy things. Thanks for the offer. It needed super glue Huh.
Yeah ,maybe we can talk.


----------

